# Rare Marko sighting at Iron Ranch Swap Meet



## Tim the Skid (Sep 20, 2015)

He likes to keep a low profile, and asked me not to post pictures of him, but for those of you who have never met him, he is a kind and gentle old soul who loves his bicycles. (As you can see from this pic I took as he was cruising the swapmeet sat. morning)


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 15, 2016)

I wonder if he'll show up again this year???


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah, but this time with no flowers. Don't want to spoil the view for you guys two years in a row.


----------



## frampton (Sep 16, 2016)

At least a Speedo.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 18, 2016)

Dave was super excited after the swap...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Dave was super excited after the swap...



Saw that vid somewhere yesterday. WTF??? Is that even human?? Creep Alert!


----------



## Boris (Sep 18, 2016)

That was my rain dance. It worked!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 18, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> WTF??? Is that even human?? Creep Alert!




Dude, Dave can read you know...


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 18, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Dude, Dave can read you know...




he can't dance so good though.


----------



## Greg M (Sep 18, 2016)

At least he trimmed the beard.


----------

